# Greek Builder/ Roofer



## CAZZIEB (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi
Does anyone have any experience with roofers or builders on here please? 
Is it normal behaviour to be asked for money upfront?.. Already paid over half of the initial quote given in order to pay roofing materials panels and posts. Now being asked for more money. Given that the initial quote has changed considerably since work started (. 3 days ago ). I'm not comfortable paying anything else out until I see some results...so far had a small wall built adjoins the house..alpha bricks cement and stone delivered no sign of anything else? 

Thanks


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Best advise I can give you is to have a count up of original tiles on roof plus any timber you may need and pop down to builders yard and find out approximate price for the materials. Now you can take a rough guess at labour costs !! 
Our place is a decent size and along with new main timbers,fully lined out in breathable membrane and wide board timber laths the total cost was Euro 2700. I payed nothing until job was completed. This price also included IKA 
The materials were ordered by builder for our address and builder payed for them once I payed him on completion. 
Hope this helps. 
Oh and this also included 7 x 5 ltr tins of treatment for all timbers new and existing.


----------



## CAZZIEB (Nov 11, 2013)

Many thanks for this really appreciated!!... Things seem to be going from bad to worse here..now being told that because the new roof is higher than existing one ( which it was always going to be)... The price quoted doesn't include filling in the 'A' sides of the house where the roof joins in the middle or the perimeter??!!...not quite sure why anyone would want a new roof to replace an existing one that leaked without everything being either bricked in ( as in the 'A' sides ).. And sealed around the perimeter!!!??....


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*new roof*

well we had a complete bodge done on our roof,it was a new house with 2 angles of concrete which had to be felted,battened and tiled,it was a bit tricky with one angle being higher than the other,when we got up there to inspect it I almost fainted,it looked like a ten year old had been let loose,after some huge blazing rows we had to find someone else to strip it off and start all over again,so we paid almost 6.000 in the end,and they were Greeks.Dont hand over any more money to these devils.My husband loves to hand over all the money to workmen before hand for some very strange reason,he is slowly learning his lesson,our new windows and doors werent quite right on some of them as I ordrerd so I kept back 3 and half thousand,they never put it right so I kept the money,they screamed about courts etc..I ignored.You must stand your ground with the original quote from them,they are just thinking how they can stretch out more salary as work is not abundant.I had carpenter make wooden windows in my basement,we agreed price then halfway through he up and says...oh by the way I will want 2.000 more for the job...I was ready tear him apart,he didnt get it so didnt finish the job and my husband had to do it,this has occured many times during our house building,and I am now notorious in the area for being a crazy english screamer who also swears profusely when required.


----------



## CAZZIEB (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you for your response...comforts me to know that I'm not the only crazy English screamer! Lol...my partner sounds like your husband ,,.just agreeing and handing over money...I am taking pictures of the work they're doing and recording everything that's going on...they're certainly not getting anymore money until I see results ..I do believe that I have the original quote somewhere too. My stubborn " I will not be ripped off' Yorkshire side " appears occasionally. I will glad pay anyone for their work if it's done ..but this is turning into some comedy farce!!


----------

